# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Do te donit te jetonit ne kosove apo ne Shqiperi?

## linda l

Jam shume kurioze te di ku do te deshironit me shume te jetonit ne Kosove apo ne Shqiperi?

----------


## Lexuesi_

A ka mundesi edhe nje opcion te trete me pase  :ngerdheshje:

----------

linda l (01-09-2013)

----------


## Gentian_gr

> A ka mundesi edhe nje opcion te trete me pase


 :ngerdheshje: 


Siria te pret ne opsionin e trete Lexues :perqeshje: 

M'degjo mua .
Hiq opsionin e trete,edhe zgjidh nga ata dy t'paret se vend ma t'mire s'ke me gjet! :perqeshje:

----------

Lexuesi_ (31-08-2013),linda l (01-09-2013)

----------


## Lexuesi_

Tybestikfa  :ngerdheshje:  larg sirise sa ma larg siria asht per trima jo per mua :P Une po marr opcionin as Kosove as Shqipni  :ngerdheshje:  
Gentian pse nuk provon ti te jetosh  :ngerdheshje:

----------

linda l (01-09-2013)

----------


## prishtina75

Pak ne tu kosoves dhe pak ne shqiperi, pse jo edhe ne maqedoni,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shtimjanii

> Jam shume kurioze te di ku do te deshironit me shume te jetonit ne Kosove apo ne Shqiperi?


Shumica e njerzve deshirojn te jetojn ne vendlindje,dhe une jam prej atyre qe kam deshir te jetoj ne vendlindje ne Kosoven e shqiperis ,smundem te jetoj pa vendlindjen time smund te jetoj pa bashkvendasit e mi

----------


## toni54

hahahahah.....po ketu duhet te japin mendiam ata/ato qe nuk jetojn per momentin as ne shqiperi as ne kosove ....qe te japin nje pergjigjeje se ku ju duket me mire.........

----------

linda l (01-09-2013)

----------


## Elian70

ne kosove bie bore, ne vlore ka det, preferoj detin

----------


## Wordless

Në Morinë ...!

----------


## Dushku

Ne Shqiperi me gjithe qejf  :buzeqeshje:

----------

linda l (01-09-2013)

----------


## Hotlani

*As në Kosovë ,as në Shqipëri dua të jetoj në vendlindjen time në ILIRIDË,(Maqedoni),sepse edhe ajo është pjesë e tokave shqiptare!*

----------

linda l (01-09-2013)

----------


## zANë

Jeta ne Shqiperi-
Duke marr parasysh tranzicionin te stergjatur edhe pse beri 100 vjet pavarsi eshte akoma vend ne zhvillim,me nje demokraci teper te brisht e cila po ndikon shume ne zhvillimin e vendit ne cdo aspekt!
Nese flitet vetem per Tiranen ateher ndryshon muhabeti,sepse ka bere ndryshime te medha sidomos 10 viteve te fundit pavarsisht qe jo te gjitha kan qene pozitive ama ka bere te duket sikur Tirana ndodhet ne nje vend tjeter jo ne Shqiperi,por ja qe Shqiperia ka 28,748  kilometra katrore nuk eshte vetem Tirana.

Keq qeverisja ka bere qe ne Shqiperi sot akoma ka zona ne te cilat jeta eshte primitive,ku pervec largesive qe mund te kete nje fshat i zonave rurale te thella jan dhe veshtirsit tjera mungesa e infrastruktures e njemilion probleme te tjera gje qe ndikon edhe te mos emancipimi i atyre njerezve qe jetojn atje,gje qe ben qe dallimi i njerezve mbrenda per brenda Shqiperis te jete tejet i thelle,dhe kjo eshte njera nder motivet qe sot lexojm dhe degjojm cdo dite pothuajse lajme bombastike....

Jeta ne Kosove-
Vend ne tranzicion,ne zhvillim,me vetem 5 vite pavarsi,por qe dallon ne formim nga Shqiperia,sepse per tu forumar Kosoven po 'ndihmojn'...te themi Bota.
Kosova per nga siperfaqja nuk eshte as sa gjysma e Shqiperis,por mund te themi ky eshte 'fat ne fatkeqesi' ,mendoj se ky eshte njeri nder faktoret kryesor qe jetesen ne Kosove e ben me te lehet
1.Pozita e rrugeve eshte me e lehet me ne rregull do thosha (edhe pse mungon infrastruktura deri diku)
2.Siperfaqja e saj e vogel ben qe fshati me i larget nga qyteti te mos jete as nje ore(perafersisht)
Kjo e ben mentaliteti apo jetesa nga fshati ne qytet mos te kete ndryshime te thella...Prandaj njerezit atje nuk kan shume perqarje mes veti ne disa aspekte

Dhe me keto gjera do beja dallimin mes Shqiperis dhe Kosoves une....Qe jan ndrsyhe ne disa pika,por qe secila ka te mirat dhe te 'metat' e veta....

Une kam jetuar edhe aty edhe aty,edhe ne disa shtete tjera,por mes shteteve tjera prap do zgjedhja ose Kosove ose Shqiperi varesisht ku do me ofrohej vendi i i mire i punes  :ngerdheshje:

----------

*benseven11* (02-09-2013),Erald123 (01-09-2013),Lexuesi_ (01-09-2013),linda l (01-09-2013)

----------


## linda l

ju falenderoj te gjitheve per pergjigjet e pyetjes time, un per vefhte do te preferoja te jetoja ne Kosove

----------


## symphony

Aty ku gjej prehje shpirtërore :d , Iliridë :-)

----------

Çaushi (04-09-2013),linda l (11-07-2014)

----------


## Egzon-Vlora

KOSOVA osht vendi im kshtu qe kisha pas deshir edhe ne SHQIPERI me vizitu kisha ndeejt pak me kqyr qfar jete bejne ne SHQIPERI ama kan thene me vend tendin ska  :perqeshje:

----------

linda l (11-07-2014)

----------


## Egzon-Vlora

edhe un si ty

----------


## Nickyyy

do ta provoj njehere kosoven, pastaj do te te kthej pergjigje  :posi:

----------

linda l (11-07-2014)

----------

